# Day/Date Function



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone have any top tips for setting the day and date on a manual wind that doesn't have quick-set function?

Picked up this ugly little Raketa a while back because I liked the unusual dial and square lugs but trying to set the date and day by winding forward an hour at a time is a nightmare!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Ditto that question Seikotherapy - why can't I ever seem to learn the trick of doing just that when the watch has no quick-set calendar feature? If the watch has merely a date window then the task of setting the date at least succumbs to simple logic, but when the day requires to be set as well, I am flummoxed... :laugh:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

It's like the opposite of a perpetual calendar!


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

This movement (Raketa 2628) has a quick date set. You pull the crown, when you want to set the time. You need to pull it a little more, and it will change the date.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

miroman said:


> This movement (Raketa 2628) has a quick date set. You pull the crown, when you want to set the time. You need to pull it a little more, and it will change the date.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 Really? I'll give that a go. Didn't seem to pop out and I didn't want to wreck it but that gives me more confidence so I'll give it a tug, nice one!

:thumbsup:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

I mean you have to pull and release the crown. Each pull and release increases the date number.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

miroman said:


> I mean you have to pull and release the crown. Each pull and release increases the date number.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 This worked a treat! I've never seen that on a movement before. Thanks!

:notworthy:


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 18, 2017)

I signed up to the forum just for this.

What a coincidence I bought the exact same watch a few weeks ago and I had the same question. Thanks so much Miro!

This is actually my first mechanical watch and I'm really pleased with it. I love the unusual face and the whole design.

I want to change the nasty pleather strap it came with though. I was thinking Nato but I'm not sure which colour combo to go with. Either plain black, or black with stripes- grey or sandy beige to try to match the face.


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

miroman said:


> I mean you have to pull and release the crown. Each pull and release increases the date number.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 Thanks Miroman, just saved me a few hours winding on to get the right date also! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

The Hunter said:


> I signed up to the forum just for this.
> 
> What a coincidence I bought the exact same watch a few weeks ago and I had the same question. Thanks so much Miro!
> 
> ...


 I think this looks best with plain grey straps to match the vertical stripes on the dial. I have it on either grey leather as above or a grey NATO:


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

miroman said:


> I mean you have to pull and release the crown. Each pull and release increases the date number.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 Oh I got excited for a moment thinking that might work on my Komandirskie... alas no, I'll not be wearing that again until the 19th March!


----------

